# Ag Tires or Wheel Weights



## zwenthe (Apr 18, 2006)

Alright... help a newbie out here. I have a rather unusual yard that can be best described as a bowl, it sits lower than the surrounding properties and is the defacto storm water run off area. On the sides of the yard I have small irregular hills that my tractor can handle, but sometimes the tires slip due to the combo of the hill and moisture. Would it be better to add ag tires or wheel weights... the turf savers aren't really working. 

I really don't want to tear up the yard especially in the lower lying areas by my drains, but am tired of sliding around.

Thoughts?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you considered filling your turf tires with a fluid of some sort such as Rim Gard (aka windshield washer fluid). This has its advantages and drawbacks as the fluid adds much needed weight for good traction but can be a pain in the butt if you have a flat tire. It is the cheapest way to add weight. Personally, I think a set of 6 ply ag tires if you can find them, even 4 ply ag tires would work well if you filled them with fluid. 4 ply and heavier tires are not very prone to punctures or flats. Wheels weights are the optimum choice excluding the cost factor but they can be very expensive unless you can find some used or fabricate some from the weight lifting set weights.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Had a similar problem!! My solution!!

Here


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I agree with the wheel weights on the turfs. 
I like AGs and they have their place for use but for your situation they would tear up the wet grass and leave divots.
:tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I went with the ags on my Gravely 817. They work well for me and the only time I tear up the yard is when they spin. Thus far this spring if I take it easy I can drive through the puddles in the yard after the rain and not slip at all. My Gravely is unique in that the engine is mounted on the back of the tractor not under the hood like most GT's. Plus my butt is plenty heavy to help unlike Deans GF. I have even drive straight up a 30 degree incline while pulling a 400 lb lawn roller and never slip at all. Never could have done that without the ags.


----------

